# Commencal Meta HT Gr. M oder L?



## nz_biker (31. Juli 2020)

Servus zusammen,

bin gerade dabei mir das neue Meta bzw. den Rahmen zu bestellen. Dummerweise liege ich bei meiner Körpergröße genau im Grenzbereich zwischen M und L (178cm und SL 84cm). Laut Website wird mir bei einer SL von mehr als 82cm der größere Rahmen empfohlen. Jemand hier, der ungefähr meine Größe hat und vor dem selben Problem stand? Würde jetzt den L Rahmen bestellen und dann notfalls einen möglichst kurzen Vorbau montieren. 

LG


----------



## Steff2250 (31. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren den Meta TR Rahmen bestellt in L,
habe 182 cm und ne SL von 83 cm.
Ich fahre das Bike mit n 40 er Vorbau und einen 78 Lenker
es ist sehr Kompakt, werde wohl noch auf ein 50 er Vorbau wechseln 
dann wäre es für mich Perfekt ...


LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nz_biker (31. Juli 2020)

Okay, wie sitzt du denn auf dem Bike? Bin jetzt fünf Jahre ein Propain Tyee in M gefahren, bei dem ich das Gefühl hatte immer recht frontlastig zu sitzen. Wenn ich mir die Geo vom Meta so ansehe, hat es doch einen recht langen Radstand bzw. ein eher längeres Oberrohr. D.h. die Positon wäre eher gestreckter. Würdest du das so unterschreiben? 
LG


----------



## Ben-HD (31. Juli 2020)

Das neue Meta hat doch andere Maße als das vorige. Weiß nicht wie dir die Erfahrungen dazu helfen sollen?
Ich finde das Meta recht lang, aber nicht unangenehm. Es ist etwas länger als das Bronson in L. Würde mir da nicht so den Kopf machen und nach Vorliebe für stabil oder agil entscheiden (L oder M).


----------



## Steff2250 (31. Juli 2020)

Zum Tyee hab ich keinen vergleich....
Meiner ist ja nun 27.5 und gesterckt sitz ich da bestimmt nicht drauf
eher aufrecht und bestimmt nicht frontlastig ( für mein empfinden ) .....
Mit den neuen Bikes hab ich mich aber noch nicht beschäftigt..
wenn es Dir gefällt hol es dir, kannst ja mit Vorbau und Lenker 
etwas rum probieren ....
Ich würde es wieder kaufen.......


----------



## nz_biker (31. Juli 2020)

Okay, war mir nicht bewusst, dass sich da die Geo zu den Vorjahresmodellen so geändert hat. Danke für eure schnellen Antworten/Tipps! Wird dann wahrscheinlich Größe L!
LG


----------



## Ben-HD (31. Juli 2020)

Hab gerade mal Geometriedaten meiner beiden Bikes gestöbert, jeweils nur Reach und Stack. Größen jeweils L.

Bronson 3 Reach *455, Stack 614* (https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/bronson)
Meta TR 2020 Reach *475, Stack 625* (https://www.commencal-store.de/meta-tr-29-signature-c2x29150160)

Das neue 2021 Meta HT *Reach 445, Stack 639* (https://www.commencal-store.de/meta-ht-am-race-29-c2x31380425)

Denke also du kannst wohl L nehmen. Das Bronson ist nicht sehr lang, eher moderat. Das HT ist nochmal 10 mm kürzer. Da könntest du gut drauf passen, wenn man nur die beiden Daten ansieht. Wenn du mal schaust wie mega lang das neue Meta TR geworden ist mit Reach 490, Stack 634, das finde ich schon krass.


----------



## ktmmg (4. August 2020)

Ja, es ist lang geworden, aber ist der Sitzwinkel nicht auch steiler geworden. Hab mir das Meta AM 29 bestellt in L, dachte auch erst wegen dem Reach mit 495mm das es zu lang ist. Konnte dann doch mal ein Last Tarvo, ähnlich, in M fahren und dachte nur, ist das klein. Beim Meta ist zum Tarvo glaub ich auch noch der Sitzwinkel steiler. Achso, Körpergröße 181cm mit 86,5cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Psionic (4. August 2020)

ktmmg schrieb:


> Ja, es ist lang geworden, aber ist der Sitzwinkel nicht auch steiler geworden. Hab mir das Meta AM 29 bestellt in L, dachte auch erst wegen dem Reach mit 495mm das es zu lang ist. Konnte dann doch mal ein Last Tarvo, ähnlich, in M fahren und dachte nur, ist das klein. Beim Meta ist zum Tarvo glaub ich auch noch der Sitzwinkel steiler. Achso, Körpergröße 181cm mit 86,5cm Schrittlänge.


Das Last hat einen Reach von 454 in M oder? Das ist noch mal ne Ecke kleiner als das Meta in M.
Hab mir einen Meta am Rahmen in M bestellt bei 180cm mit schrittlänge 86cm.
Bin auch immer noch am überlegen auf L zu wechseln aber ich glaube mir wäre es in L zu groß.
Der lange Radstand, dazu noch das recht kurze Heck da hängt man glaub ich schon ganz schön über der Front mit dem hohem Stack und dem flachen Lenkwinkel.
Im zweifelsfall fahre ich dann nen 50mm Vorbau und durch die Schrittlänge wird der Auszug ein bisschen höher und man sitzt eh ein bisschen weiter hinten.
Der Sitzwinkel beeinflusst ja vorallem die position im Sitzen die wäre mir beim Meta als hauptsächliches Parkbike eher zweitrangig.



powerwheelie schrieb:


> Meta TR 2020 Reach *475, Stack 625* (https://www.commencal-store.de/meta-tr-29-signature-c2x29150160)


Wenn du eine 140mm Gabel fährst kommst du beim Meta TR bei ca 471mm Reach raus mit 65.9 Grad Lenkwinkel und ca 76,2 Grad Sitzwinkel Stack dürfte dann auch etwas höher sein.
Mit 150 ändert sich das natürlich noch mal.
Commencal gibt die alten Bikes ja komischerweise meistens mit einer Gabelhöhe an die sie gar nicht im Programm haben.
Da ich jetzt komplett auf 29er wechsel hab ich mich da beim Meta TR mal schlau gemacht.

Ps: Damits nicht komplett off topic ist beim Ht 2021 scheinen die Daten zu stimmen.
     Zumindest beim Essential mit 160mm 27,5er Gabel.


----------



## nz_biker (4. August 2020)

Psionic schrieb:


> Hab mir einen Meta am Rahmen in M bestellt bei 180cm mit schrittlänge 86cm.
> Bin auch immer noch am überlegen auf L zu wechseln aber ich glaube mir wäre es in L zu groß.
> Der lange Radstand, dazu noch das recht kurze Heck da hängt man glaub ich schon ganz schön über der Front mit dem hohem Stack und dem flachen Lenkwinkel.
> Im zweifelsfall fahre ich dann nen 50mm Vorbau und durch die Schrittlänge wird der Auszug ein bisschen höher und man sitzt eh ein bisschen weiter hinten.
> Der Sitzwinkel beeinflusst ja vorallem die position im Sitzen die wäre mir beim Meta als hauptsächliches Parkbike eher zweitrangig.



Mach mir bitte keine Angst. Habe immer noch ein paar Zweifel bzgl. Größe L ?
Welche Farbe hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Psionic (5. August 2020)

nz_biker schrieb:


> Mach mir bitte keine Angst. Habe immer noch ein paar Zweifel bzgl. Größe L ?
> Welche Farbe hast du denn bestellt?


Habs in den Team Farben bestellt das Schwarz Weiße, war ein hin und her mit dem Grünen.
Bin zwar sonst nicht so der Fan von 2 Farbigen Lackierungen aber fand es ganz geil wie das Schwarz vorne in die Gabel übergeht.
Hast du dir das Ht oder Am bestellt?
Threadtitel sagt ja Ht unten beziehst du dich aber aufs Tyee bin grad etwas verwirrt.
Beim HT hätte ich keine Angst bzgl ner Größe L.
Yoann Barelli fährt das neue Meta Am glaube ich in L und der ist 170cm also fahrbar wirds schon sein.
Ich hab mich da beim Sizing an Richie Rude gehalten und im Zweifelfall die kleinere Größe genommen.
Liegt größentechnisch zwischen dem neuen Transition Sentinel in M und L, beim Speci Enduro so ziemlich das gleiche und nah am Banshee Titan in L.
Haben natürlich alle eine etwas andere Geometrie aber so grob kommt das hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nz_biker (5. August 2020)

Ah okay, dachte du hättest auch das HT bestellt ? Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Gerade in Kombination mit dem weißen Hinterbau. Habe mich für das Meta HT entschieden, musste aber auch ewig überlegen, ob ich es in Graphite oder dem Grün nehme. Wird jetzt das Grüne ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. August 2020)

nz_biker schrieb:


> Habe immer noch ein paar Zweifel bzgl. Größe L


Habe auch den HT Rahmen in L grün bestellt bei 183/86
Je mehr ich aber drüber nachdenke wäre M vielleicht besser gewesen!?

Laut Commencal sollte ich L fahren.


----------



## Psionic (5. August 2020)

nz_biker schrieb:


> Ah okay, dachte du hättest auch das HT bestellt ? Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Gerade in Kombination mit dem weißen Hinterbau. Habe mich für das Meta HT entschieden, musste aber auch ewig überlegen, ob ich es in Graphite oder dem Grün nehme. Wird jetzt das Grüne ?


Richtige entscheidung das Grün gefällt mir auf jeden Fall auch bessser als das Graphite!




FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Habe auch den HT Rahmen in L grün bestellt bei 183/86
> Je mehr ich aber drüber nachdenke wäre M vielleicht besser gewesen!?
> 
> Laut Commencal sollte ich L fahren.



Ich kenn mich zwar mit Hardtails nicht wirklich aus ob man da jetzt von der geometrie her andere anforderungen hat,  aber 420mm reach bei der M größe wäre doch bei 183cm recht klein oder?
Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall wenn ich eins kaufen würde L nehmen der Reach ist ja recht moderat wenn man es mit anderen Hardtails vergleicht.


----------



## nz_biker (5. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Habe auch den HT Rahmen in L grün bestellt bei 183/86
> Je mehr ich aber drüber nachdenke wäre M vielleicht besser gewesen!?
> 
> Laut Commencal sollte ich L fahren.



Also bei deinen Maßen solltest du dir da keine Sorgen machen. Das Einzige, was mich etwas verwirrt ist der lange Radstand.

War bei dir auch als Lieferdatum der 14.08 angegeben? Bzw. wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Psionic (6. August 2020)

nz_biker schrieb:


> Also bei deinen Maßen solltest du dir da keine Sorgen machen. Das Einzige, was mich etwas verwirrt ist der lange Radstand.



1205mm Radstand ist doch nicht wirkllich lang für ein Aktuelles Bike.
Ein Bekannter hat sich ein GT Hardtail gekauft das kommt glaube ich auf 1230mm Radstand in L und 465mm Reach im Vergleich ist das Commencal ja doch ziemlich kompakt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. August 2020)

nz_biker schrieb:


> Also bei deinen Maßen solltest du dir da keine Sorgen machen. Das Einzige, was mich etwas verwirrt ist der lange Radstand.
> 
> War bei dir auch als Lieferdatum der 14.08 angegeben? Bzw. wann hast du bestellt?


Bestellt vor 3 Wochen, M und  L stand 14.08.2020 jetzt L Dezember 2020.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. August 2020)

Psionic schrieb:


> Fall wenn ich eins kaufen würde L nehmen der Reach ist ja recht moderat wenn man es mit anderen Hardtails vergleicht.


Ich hab mir den +/- 5mm Reach Steuersatz dazu bestellt.

RIDE ALPHA STEUERSATZ EC44/EC56 5 mm OFFSET


----------



## Psionic (6. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den +/- 5mm Reach Steuersatz dazu bestellt.
> 
> RIDE ALPHA STEUERSATZ EC44/EC56 5 mm OFFSET


So kann man es natürlich noch mal etwas anpassen.
Musst halt bedenken dass mit dem Steuersatz der Lenk und Sitzwinkel flacher wird wegen der aussenliegenden Schale.

Edit:
Wo ich jetzt grad so drüber nachdenke fraglich ob der stuersatz so viel bringt zumindest wenn man das Bike länger machen will.
Weil wenn das Bike vorne höher baut (natürlich unterm Steuerrohr) wird wie schon geschrieben der Lenkwinkel flacher aber auch der Reach noch mal ein bisschen kürzer.
Es sei denn man reduziert den Federweg der Gabel um das zu kompensieren.
Also kann es sein dass du wenn der Federweg der gleiche bleibt evtl nur 2,5mm effektiv an Reach gewinnst mit dem Steuersatz.
Wenn dein Ziel ist den Rahmen kürzer zu machen schaut das natürlich anders aus.
Da könntest du aber auch einfach den Federweg der Gabel verlängern und hättest den gleichen Effekt mit ein bisschen mehr Federweg.


----------



## nz_biker (18. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Bestellt vor 3 Wochen, M und  L stand 14.08.2020 jetzt L Dezember 2020.



Schon was von denen gehört? Kann doch nicht sein, dass die sich beim Lieferdatum so vertun?! ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. August 2020)

nz_biker schrieb:


> Schon was von denen gehört? Kann doch nicht sein, dass die sich beim Lieferdatum so vertun?! ?


L weiterhin auf Dez. 2020

Nichts gehört, hab aber auch nicht weiter nachgefragt weil imo eh Urlaubszeit ist.


----------



## nz_biker (18. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> L weiterhin auf Dez. 2020
> 
> Nichts gehört, hab aber auch nicht weiter nachgefragt weil imo eh Urlaubszeit ist.



Habe gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass der Rahmen unterwegs ist  Schau mal in deine Mails!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. August 2020)

nz_biker schrieb:


> Habe gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass der Rahmen unterwegs ist  Schau mal in deine Mails!


Welche Farbe, grün?


----------



## nz_biker (19. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Welche Farbe, grün?


 
Ja. Grün und Größe L


----------

